# SARC Video



## al2004 (Jun 4, 2008)

Recon Corpsman HM-8427...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vDh4brF1zE"]YouTube - SARC[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice :confused:


----------



## Invictus (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2008)

Who gave doc a barrett?


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 5, 2008)

Teufel said:


> Who gave doc a barrett?



LOL, I was thinking the same thing. Still a good video though.


----------

